

Game Accessibility Guidelines - acro
http://www.gameaccessibilityguidelines.com/

======
csense
To this I'd add: Make tutorials optional!

Nothing irks a veteran RPG player more than an NPC's condescending, non-
skippable takeover of the controls to show you how to equip an item.

And some of us like to replay our games, especially on higher difficulty
settings (another thing the guidelines recommend having) -- we don't want the
game to talk to us like n00bs if we've already beaten it!

Also, many of the suggestions listed under Advanced are rather questionable
for games that don't specifically target disabled players.

Adaptive difficulty isn't necessarily a good thing. Besides entertainment,
people play games because they want to be competitive with others. In single-
player games, this competitiveness usually takes the form of comparing
achievements, progress or high scores.

With adaptive difficulty, your progress in a game ceases to be an objective
measure of your ability; thus, adaptive difficulty alienates competitive
gamers.

